# TURTLE'S COLLAB ART AUCTION RECRUITING THINGY - Decided



## MTurtle (May 5, 2015)

So, I've been thinking about this, and I would like to do a collab with someone. This means 1 of us will sketch/line and the other will colour. However, I don't want the auction to be held until about 4-6 weeks or may be longer. Mainly because I understand people have finals (I have my finals next week...), so I would like to give them some time.

*I have decided to do the auction with ssvv227!!*

*Recruitment time:*
May 4 - May 18, 2015

*Rules:*
1. Be nice
2. Follow the rules
3. Details of the auction will be panned out later
4. Feel free to talk in here
*5. Only 1 person will be picked.*
6. 50/50 split

*Form:*
Name: MTurtle
Preference: Any
Style: Any
Examples: Chibi I can probably get a better reference haha Headshot  Full body
Comments: I have finals next week. I am open to suggestions on theme, style, and lining/colouring. Also I like alpacas.


```
[SI[I][/I]ZE=3][COL[I][/I]OR="#008080"]Name[/COL[I][/I]OR][/SI[I][/I]ZE]: (Username)
[SI[I][/I]ZE=3][COL[I][/I]OR="#008080"]Preference[/COL[I][/I]OR][/SI[I][/I]ZE]: (Sketching & Lining/Colouring)
[SI[I][/I]ZE=3][COL[I][/I]OR="#008080"]Style[/COL[I][/I]OR][/SI[I][/I]ZE]: (Chibi/headshot/full body)
[SI[I][/I]ZE=3][COL[I][/I]OR="#008080"]Examples[/COL[I][/I]OR][/SI[I][/I]ZE]: (Can be in a spoiler or url links
[SI[I][/I]ZE=3][COL[I][/I]OR="#008080"]Comments[/COL[I][/I]OR][/SI[I][/I]ZE]: (Can be random stuff or information you would like me to know ahead of time)
```

*Applications*


Spoiler: Entries



Name: Lemon Pop
Preference: Coloring mostly Cx
Style: Chibi/headshots are fine
Examples: [x][x][old example but i really do love the coloring on this][x]
Comments:Usually free on weekends C:

Name: Lilliee
Preference: Any
Style: Chibi - Head shot - Thigh 
Examples: {x} {x}
Example of colouring (friend did lines) {x} 
Comments: i spend my life playing love live :'D

Name: teavii (used to be graciegrace)
Preference: sketching or lining (eee no coloring for me)
Style: any
Examples: 



Spoiler: woah














 (sorry its really gross bc i did it super quick o.o )


Comments: ahhim going to be drawing again around the first week of june (after june 5th i think) if you meant only the recruiting goes on until may 18th and then theres like, a pause, then would that be okay?? :0

Name: Kasuralixa / Ari
Preference: Either, but I feel like I'm better with coloring/shading
Style: specialize in hyper realism portraits, but can do 2d/3d chibis and full bodies
Examples: 



Spoiler: examples





















 honestly i think this is one of the only full bodies ive posted, ill try to find more












Comments: uh all i can think of is that im v sick and v busy w school right now so I wouldn't be able to work a lot on this until like summer (post may 23rd) but I think you won't be doing it until around then anyways??

Name:Keitara
Preference: Lineart
Style: small chibi, big chibi, anime
Examples: only contain lineart examples:


Spoiler: anime

















Spoiler:  big chibi

















Spoiler: small chibi (only female available atm)










Comments: uhmmm your art is awesome c:

Name: Cocovampire (Orange or Viv)
Preference: Lining, Coloring
Style: Realistic, Chibi, Pixel
Examples: http://imgur.com/kCWcLf7,xYKu4j5,UPLu77B,ibQDo1H#0
Comments: I am able to do digital now, so the chibi will NOT be traditional. You also have to click one the tabs that say, first, second third, etc. On Imgur.

Name: ssvv227
Preference: any would do
Style: no preference
Examples: 



Spoiler: examples





















Comments: the second chibi isn't really my style but I can do more vibrant colours than I usually do

Name: MayorEvvie
Preference: Coloring
Style: Pixels, Fullbodies. (anime)
Examples: 



Spoiler: Fullbody



View attachment 93626 For RebeccaShay 


You can see my pixel works here The chibi is by Prabha-it was there so I could use the URL for a signature 
Comments:I prefer doing Pixels ( I can do these for an addon!) but I can do Fullbodies too! I prefer coloring, and I allways color my lines



If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to ask here or pm me  I'll be more than happy to answer them.

Edit: Also, I just wanted to tell people that I'm going to limit my auctions for TBT to a very small number after this auction.


----------



## MTurtle (May 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (May 5, 2015)

Bump :3


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

I would enter, but i don't think I could compete, your art is gorgeous.

Well, bump for you!​​​


----------



## Money Hunter (May 5, 2015)

may 18th is my birthday 

bump~


----------



## Keitara (May 5, 2015)

Wow! Your art is absolutely gorgeous!! I'm jealous haha
Hopefully you can find a good partner who matches your expectations! c:


----------



## himeki (May 5, 2015)

Tempted~
I can sketch and line, but no colours xD


----------



## ardrey (May 5, 2015)

Ahh sounds like a cool idea ^^


----------



## MTurtle (May 5, 2015)

CuddleThePumpkin said:


> Bump :3



Thanks for the bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> I would enter, but i don't think I could compete, your art is gorgeous.
> 
> Well, bump for you!​​​



Aww... Well, if you ever change your mind, feel free to fill out the form 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> may 18th is my birthday
> 
> bump~



I hope you have a good birthday then  Thank for the bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> Wow! Your art is absolutely gorgeous!! I'm jealous haha
> Hopefully you can find a good partner who matches your expectations! c:



Aw.. Thanks! Shhhh... No need to be jealous 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Tempted~
> I can sketch and line, but no colours xD



Haha well I'm fine with either positions. If you want a shot, feel free to fill out a form 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> Ahh sounds like a cool idea ^^



Thanks! Hopefully other people like it too


----------



## MTurtle (May 6, 2015)

Oh a heads up, if no one submits a form by the 18th, then there won't be an auction o-o


----------



## tomothy (May 6, 2015)

Name: Lemon Pop
Preference: Coloring mostly Cx
Style: Chibi/headshots are fine
Examples: [x][x][old example but i really do love the coloring on this][x]
Comments:Usually free on weekends C:


----------



## Lilliee (May 6, 2015)

Name: Lilliee
Preference: Any
Style: Chibi - Head shot - Thigh 
Examples: {x} {x}
Example of colouring (friend did lines) {x} 
Comments: i spend my life playing love live :'D


----------



## MTurtle (May 6, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> Name: Lemon Pop
> Preference: Coloring mostly Cx
> Style: Chibi/headshots are fine
> Examples: [x][x][old example but i really do love the coloring on this][x]
> Comments:Usually free on weekends C:



Thank you for filling out the form 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lilliee said:


> Name: Lilliee
> Preference: Any
> Style: Chibi - Head shot - Thigh
> Examples: {x} {x}
> ...



Thank you for your entry


----------



## MTurtle (May 6, 2015)

bump *flops*


----------



## mugii (May 6, 2015)

Name: teavii (used to be graciegrace)
Preference: sketching or lining (eee no coloring for me)
Style: any
Examples: 



Spoiler: woah













 (sorry its really gross bc i did it super quick o.o )


Comments: ahhim going to be drawing again around the first week of june (after june 5th i think) if you meant only the recruiting goes on until may 18th and then theres like, a pause, then would that be okay?? :0


----------



## MTurtle (May 6, 2015)

teavii said:


> Name: teavii (used to be graciegrace)
> Preference: sketching or lining (eee no coloring for me)
> Style: any
> Examples:
> ...


Thank you for the entry  Also, please don't feel rushed to create a sample image!

Recruiting goes until May 18th, and there will be a pause inbetween to discuss about having a theme, examples, and just setting up the whole thing. This might take a week or two? Depends on the other person. Um... Then the auction will run for about 2 weeks with the AB being placed around the last day or two. Hopefully this makes more sense


----------



## MTurtle (May 6, 2015)

erasing because double post o-o


----------



## mugii (May 6, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> //snippy



yes, that makes more sense. then i should be ready by then!! c: thank u for clarifying


----------



## MTurtle (May 6, 2015)

teavii said:


> yes, that makes more sense. then i should be ready by then!! c: thank u for clarifying



I'm glad I could clarify


----------



## MTurtle (May 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## Kasuralixa (May 6, 2015)

Name: Kasuralixa / Ari
Preference: Either, but I feel like I'm better with coloring/shading
Style: specialize in hyper realism portraits, but can do 2d/3d chibis and full bodies
Examples: 



Spoiler: examples






















 honestly i think this is one of the only full bodies ive posted, ill try to find more












Comments: uh all i can think of is that im v sick and v busy w school right now so I wouldn't be able to work a lot on this until like summer (post may 23rd) but I think you won't be doing it until around then anyways??


----------



## MTurtle (May 6, 2015)

Apparently there was a comment o-o but it isn't showing up for me :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

NEVERMIND I SEE IT NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kasuralixa said:


> Name: Kasuralixa / Ari
> Preference: Either, but I feel like I'm better with coloring/shading
> Style: specialize in hyper realism portraits, but can do 2d/3d chibis and full bodies
> Examples:
> ...



Thank you for your entry  The chances of the auction ending by the 23rd is very low. I would say the auction would end around mid to late June.


----------



## MTurtle (May 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 7, 2015)

Bumpity


----------



## MTurtle (May 8, 2015)

Dancing cats and dogs


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

lately I'm having so much fun with drawing lineart c;
Is it okay if I apply only for lineart?
I mean, if I reach your standards, of course /sweats heavily


----------



## Money Hunter (May 8, 2015)

*B*ring
*U*p
*M*Turtle's
*P*ost


----------



## MTurtle (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> lately I'm having so much fun with drawing lineart c;
> Is it okay if I apply only for lineart?
> I mean, if I reach your standards, of course /sweats heavily


It is completely fine  You do what you want haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> *B*ring
> *U*p
> *M*Turtle's
> *P*ost



Thank you


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

Name:Keitara
Preference: Lineart
Style: small chibi, big chibi, anime
Examples: only contain lineart examples:


Spoiler: anime

















Spoiler:  big chibi

















Spoiler: small chibi (only female available atm)










Comments: uhmmm your art is awesome c:


----------



## MTurtle (May 8, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Name:Keitara
> Preference: Lineart
> Style: small chibi, big chibi, anime
> Examples: only contain lineart examples:
> ...



Thank you for your entry and compliments


----------



## MTurtle (May 8, 2015)

Llamas


----------



## MTurtle (May 9, 2015)

alpacas


----------



## MTurtle (May 9, 2015)

turtles


----------



## MTurtle (May 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 10, 2015)




----------



## MTurtle (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Katelyn (May 10, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 10, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Bump



Thanks for the bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 10, 2015)

dancing


----------



## biibii (May 10, 2015)

*Entry*

Name: Cocovampire (Orange or Viv)
Preference: Lining, Coloring
Style: Realistic, Chibi, Pixel
Examples: http://imgur.com/kCWcLf7,xYKu4j5,UPLu77B,ibQDo1H#0
Comments: I am able to do digital now, so the chibi will NOT be traditional. You also have to click one the tabs that say, first, second third, etc. On Imgur.

- - - Post Merge - - -

heres the new ballerina


----------



## MTurtle (May 11, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> Name: Cocovampire (Orange or Viv)
> Preference: Lining, Coloring
> Style: Realistic, Chibi, Pixel
> Examples: http://imgur.com/kCWcLf7,xYKu4j5,UPLu77B,ibQDo1H#0
> ...



Thanks for applying


----------



## MTurtle (May 11, 2015)

Bump.finals week for me


----------



## MTurtle (May 11, 2015)

la di da


----------



## MTurtle (May 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## mugii (May 13, 2015)

//exPLODES!! WoAH!!!


----------



## ardrey (May 13, 2015)

teavii said:


> //exPLODES!! WoAH!!!



*pieces back together*


----------



## mugii (May 13, 2015)

ardrey said:


> *pieces back together*



thank u


----------



## MTurtle (May 13, 2015)

ardrey said:


> *pieces back together*



Just wrap teavii with bacon ouo


----------



## MTurtle (May 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 13, 2015)

alpacas :3


----------



## MTurtle (May 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## mugii (May 14, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Just wrap teavii with bacon ouo



but then i'll eat myself


----------



## MTurtle (May 14, 2015)

teavii said:


> but then i'll eat myself



Hm... fake bacon then o-o Like... Vegan bacon... Would you eat that?


----------



## mugii (May 14, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Hm... fake bacon then o-o Like... Vegan bacon... Would you eat that?



e w  n o


----------



## MTurtle (May 14, 2015)

teavii said:


> e w  n o



Hahaha with fake cheese


----------



## mugii (May 14, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Hahaha with fake cheese



eW U  N A S T Y


----------



## MTurtle (May 14, 2015)

teavii said:


> eW U  N A S T Y



Hahaha omg I had fake friend chicken before... It was a fried mushroom....


----------



## ardrey (May 14, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Hahaha omg I had fake friend chicken before... It was a fried mushroom....



D: that must have been a tasty mushroom if it could pass for a chicken


----------



## MTurtle (May 14, 2015)

ardrey said:


> D: that must have been a tasty mushroom if it could pass for a chicken



i don't know... I don't like mushrooms hahaha But it isn't healthy for you haha


----------



## MTurtle (May 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

This is random but that reminds me of the time I had mushroom soup and didn't even realize it was the thing I hated most xD I was so disgusted after I heard someone mention what we ate, never again TT_TT


----------



## MTurtle (May 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This is random but that reminds me of the time I had mushroom soup and didn't even realize it was the thing I hated most xD I was so disgusted after I heard someone mention what we ate, never again TT_TT



Oh gosh that sucks! Just imagine when you're told that a family friend made really good food, and when you open the container... The first thing you see is mushrooms...


----------



## MTurtle (May 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ssvv227 (May 16, 2015)

on that topic of fake fried chicken...i've had fake meatballs made out of fungi too; they tasted alright but it was like your microwave food and nothing gourmet if you want....

i think i will fill out an application later when i get my stuff out of the way.... >.>

good luck to your recruitment


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Oh gosh that sucks! Just imagine when you're told that a family friend made really good food, and when you open the container... The first thing you see is mushrooms...



lol that is my worst nightmare! *throws away all fungi-related foods xD* I just can't get the idea that this edible thing was essentially a fungus, it's melded in my mind eugh >_< Yep if that happened I would find some nice excuse to not eat it haha; overall everyone around me knows my hatred of mushrooms 8D


----------



## MTurtle (May 16, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> on that topic of fake fried chicken...i've had fake meatballs made out of fungi too; they tasted alright but it was like your microwave food and nothing gourmet if you want....
> 
> i think i will fill out an application later when i get my stuff out of the way.... >.>
> 
> good luck to your recruitment



Haha yeah there isn't anything special, but it is more of the fact that I don't like mushrooms... haha

Awesome  Just feel free to fill one out by the 18th.

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> lol that is my worst nightmare! *throws away all fungi-related foods xD* I just can't get the idea that this edible thing was essentially a fungus, it's melded in my mind eugh >_< Yep if that happened I would find some nice excuse to not eat it haha; overall everyone around me knows my hatred of mushrooms 8D



I know!! Hahahaha I just separate it from the food I'm eating then I'm all good haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Haha yeah there isn't anything special, but it is more of the fact that I don't like mushrooms... haha
> 
> Awesome  Just feel free to fill one out by the 18th.
> 
> ...



Ditto haha 8'D Up there on my list with veggies/greens TT_TT I can't handle the healthiest foods xD I do eat tons and tons of fruit >_<


----------



## MTurtle (May 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ditto haha 8'D Up there on my list with veggies/greens TT_TT I can't handle the healthiest foods xD I do eat tons and tons of fruit >_<



Hahaha Fruits are delicious <3 Oh oh oh If it ever gets hot, freeze some grapes... They're like grape slush =u=


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Hahaha Fruits are delicious <3 Oh oh oh If it ever gets hot, freeze some grapes... They're like grape slush =u=



Mmmmmmm will have to try that with the green grapes love those so much<3 And sure enough I have started the habit of having strawberries with whipped cream xD Sooooo many tasty ways to eat fruit ^^


----------



## MTurtle (May 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Mmmmmmm will have to try that with the green grapes love those so much<3 And sure enough I have started the habit of having strawberries with whipped cream xD Sooooo many tasty ways to eat fruit ^^



omg I used to eat sugar with strawberries...... Hahaha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> omg I used to eat sugar with strawberries...... Hahaha



I did the same with raspberries : O But I prefer whipped cream now haha, it works especially well on slightly sour fruit<3


----------



## MTurtle (May 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I did the same with raspberries : O But I prefer whipped cream now haha, it works especially well on slightly sour fruit<3



Haha yeah. Also, my family puts salt on watermelon that isn't as sweet


----------



## MTurtle (May 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

I want to enter but my detailed lineart examples are at my dad's house and I'm at my mom's for a while. Maybe I'll just put the simple ones and you can imagine more lines and complexity,,, looking rn


----------



## MTurtle (May 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I want to enter but my detailed lineart examples are at my dad's house and I'm at my mom's for a while. Maybe I'll just put the simple ones and you can imagine more lines and complexity,,, looking rn



It doesn't have to be just the lineart  It can be images with the complex lineart with color and such. However, feel free to put in an application


----------



## buuunii (May 17, 2015)

Omg I'd love to Colab but I suck too much ;m;


----------



## MTurtle (May 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Omg I'd love to Colab but I suck too much ;m;



Aw... Don't say that!  If anything, use that thought to motivate yourself to get even better!!  Practice will only help! Also please feel free to put in an application.


----------



## ssvv227 (May 17, 2015)

Name: ssvv227
Preference: any would do
Style: no preference
Examples: 



Spoiler: examples






















Comments: the second chibi isn't really my style but I can do more vibrant colours than I usually do

Thank you for your consideration ^^


----------



## MTurtle (May 17, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> Name: ssvv227
> Preference: any would do
> Style: no preference
> Examples:
> ...



Thank you for applying


----------



## MTurtle (May 18, 2015)

Last day, so get your applications in :3


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

bleh forgot to draw this
i might enter


----------



## MTurtle (May 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> bleh forgot to draw this
> i might enter



Alright


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

Can I show art I've done before?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Name: MayorEvvie
Preference: Coloring
Style: Pixels, Fullbodies. (anime)
Examples: 



Spoiler: Fullbody



 For RebeccaShay 


You can see my pixel works here The chibi is by Prabha-it was there so I could use the URL for a signature 
Comments:I prefer doing Pixels ( I can do these for an addon!) but I can do Fullbodies too! I prefer coloring, and I allways color my lines!


----------



## g u m m i (May 18, 2015)

Bump
(Probably will enter wait...)


----------



## MTurtle (May 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Can I show art I've done before?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Art you have done before is perfectly fine  Doesn't have to be new stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



g u m m i said:


> Bump
> (Probably will enter wait...)



Alright


----------



## MTurtle (May 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## MTurtle (May 19, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> Name: ssvv227
> Preference: any would do
> Style: no preference
> Examples:
> ...



I've decided to do the collab auction with you


----------



## mugii (May 19, 2015)

congrats ssvv227! c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 19, 2015)

Grats sv ^_^ Well deserving to be picked, you both have stunning work, looking forward to seeing this happen : D


----------



## MTurtle (May 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone for applying


----------



## ssvv227 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for choosing me <3 so honoured!!!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 19, 2015)

i need 2 start saving up


----------

